# Activity Intent 'source not found'



## aquarium1974 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Java-Freunde,

schönen ersten Mai wünsch ich.
Ich hab hier ein Problem mit Android und komm nicht weiter. Alles googlen hat nix gebracht.

Folgendes:
Ich versuche aus einer Activity eine neue Activity zu starten. Dabei bekomme ich den Fehler "source not found". Quelle irgendwie nicht gefunden, klar. Aber ich komm nich drauf.

Hier ein Auszug aus der aufrufenden Klasse Test1Activity:

```
if (v == buttonJetztDatum) {
			setzeDatum();
		} else if (v == buttonJetztUhrzeit) {
			setzeUhrzeit();
		} else if (v == buttonBeweisfoto) {
//			macheFoto();
			Intent intent = new Intent(this, Foto.class);
//			Intent intent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_DIAL);
			startActivity(intent);
		} else if (v == buttonSenden) {
			sendeMitteilung();
		} else if (v == jpgView) {
//			zeigeFoto();
//			zeigeFoto();

		}
```

Ich will einen Intent starten, der aus der Klasse Foto. class heraus starten soll. Dann bekomme ich den oben genannten Fehler.

Die Foto.class sieht so aus:

```
package com.android.test1;

import java.io.File;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.net.Uri;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.Toast;

public class Foto extends Activity{
//	private Test1Activity hauptklasse;
//	public Foto(Test1Activity hauptklasse) {
//		this.hauptklasse = hauptklasse;
//	
//	
//	
//	}
	
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.meldender);
		Intent intent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_DIAL);
		startActivity(intent);
	}
	
		

	public void zeigeFoto() {
		try {
			File videoFile2Play = new File("/sdcard/park/foto/foto.jpg");
			Intent i = new Intent();
			i.setAction(android.content.Intent.ACTION_VIEW);
			i.setDataAndType(Uri.fromFile(videoFile2Play), "image/jpg");
			startActivity(i);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
//			toast("Kein Bild vorhanden!");
		}

	}

	//	public void macheFoto() {
		strJetztUhrzeit = strJetztUhrzeit.replaceAll("\\D", ""); // \D:
		// ersetze
		// alle
		// Nicht-Zahlen
		// durch
		// ""
		// :
		// in
		// Zeitangabe
		// läßt
		// sich
		// nicht
		// in
		// Dateinamen
		// übernehmen
		// [url=http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/regex/Pattern.html#sum]Pattern (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)[/url]

		// strKennzeichen = edittextKennzeichen.getText().toString();
		// strKennzeichen = strKennzeichen.toUpperCase();

		loescheFoto(fileFotoGespiegelt);
		loescheFoto(fileFoto);
		Uri outputFileUri = Uri.fromFile(fileFotoGespiegelt);
		Intent intent = new Intent(MediaStore.ACTION_IMAGE_CAPTURE);
		intent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_OUTPUT, outputFileUri);
		startActivityForResult(intent, CAPTURE_IMAGE_ACTIVITY_REQUEST_CODE);
		this.setResult(CAPTURE_IMAGE_ACTIVITY_REQUEST_CODE, intent);
		strFilename = "foto";

	void loescheFoto(File file) {

	}

	void spiegelnBild() {

	}

}
```

Und hier noch der Auszug aus der manfest.xml:

```
<activity android:name="com.android.test1.Foto">
			<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" />
			<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION"></uses-permission>
			<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_COARSE_LOCATION" />
			<uses-permission android:name="android.permission.READ_PHONE_STATE" />
		</activity>
```

Ich habe der Activity Foto.class mehr Rechte gegeben als sie eigentlich braucht (denke ich) um auszuschließen das es daran liegt. 
Wenn ich den Intent Foto.class gegen Intent.ACTION_DIAL tausche wird die Telefontastatur aufgerufen. Starte ich über den ersten Intent die Foto.class-Activity gehts in die Hose.... Bei Foto.class gibt es den Fehler 'source not found'.

Hab schon zu Build-Path etc. gesucht aber das scheint mir nicht das richtige zu sein....


Soweit zu Problem.

Eigentlich will ich aus der aufrufenden Klasse Test1Activity die Kamera aktivieren....
Alles in einer Quatsch-Klasse zusammen gibt keine Probleme, wenn ich es aufteilen will klemmts......  :bahnhof:


Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

AQ1974



P.S.: Schönen ersten Mai noch.......


----------



## Robokopp (1. Mai 2012)

Ist die TestActivity im Manifest angemeldet?
Beim Intentaufruf dürfte soweit alles stimmen. Genau so hab ich es auch verwendet und bei meiner App klappt es ohne Probleme.

Wahrscheinlich läuft in der onCreate() Methode deiner Testklasse was schief, aber die hast du ja nicht gepostet, also kann man nur vermuten.

Vlt solltest du auch mal die komplette LogCat Meldung des Fehlers posten.


----------



## aquarium1974 (2. Mai 2012)

Wobei wir beim nächsten Problem wären:

Wie logge ich denn die LogCat?
Irgendwie habe ich das nicht geraftt, Log.e, Log.c(x,y) y ist auch noch Boolean..., hä?

Kannst du mir einge gute Seite dazu sagen?

Danke!!!!!
AQ1974


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der Api Doc?
Log | Android Developers
oder dem Dev Guide?
Debugging | Android Developers


----------



## Robokopp (2. Mai 2012)

Die fehlermeldung müsste automatisch geloggt werden


----------

